# Broken collarbone



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

collar bones usually heal pretty well. ive broken mine twice without any lasting effects.

id suggest taking it easy and working on your edge control at lower speeds and gain your confidence back. there is a point youll get too where catching an edge amost never happens.you just gotta take your time and get there. i broke both of my wrists at the same time catching an edge like 6 or 7 years ago. wasnt long before i was back on the hill and progressing...


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I broke my collar bone in two places (looked like a "Z" on the x-ray) several years ago about a month before I was supposed to go to Steamboat. :angry:

The Doctor told me that it would be stronger than it was before once it mended so you shouldn't have any lingering effects if it healed up well. My first couple of runs the following year were a little slower than normal but it didn't take long to get back to full speed. 

Good luck and once you've been out a couple of times you'll forget all about it.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Luckily I haven't broken anything so far. I've been riding for 6 seasons now, but during every single one of them I've sprained my wrists multiple times. I've had enough of that crap, so this season I bought a pair of Demon Snow wrist guards. Haven't used them yet, but they're comfortable, pretty low-profile and fit nicely under my gloves. Originally I didn't like the idea of them, but I prefer wearing them to the bitch pain alternative.
Demon also makes nice low-profile shoulder and upper body guards. I'm not getting one of those, but if you're worried about your collar bone it would help.
Here's a link to their snowboard protection products:

http://www.demonsnow.com/store/body%20armor


----------

